# The crypt..scotland



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2017)

This is a place I have been wanting to see for a while now.so whilst in Scotland I took the chance to go see it.the chapel is tiny and situated on a hill amongst the trees.three sets of steps head up to it.soon as you see the doors it's like wow this is some craftsmanship.beautifylly cut stone inside with tiled floor.the crypt is to one side and covered by a large concrete slab.sadly someone has tried chipping away at it to get inside.they have not done a good job ass the concrete is solid.a later addition I would guess.the building is starting to look a bit sorry for itself in places.i really loved this quaint hidden gem.


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2017)

What a beauty!!


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 8, 2017)

What a wonderfull place, full of character


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2017)

Folks have bin trying to break into crypt's forever, they think the bodies were laid to rest with all their jewelry, they weren't, the families of the deceased removed them,
I enjoyed that Mikey, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 8, 2017)

Ah man. What a little gem. The stonework is exquisite. Beautifully captured mate.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

I love that beautiful ironwork on that door, its just amazing!

Looks a special little place hidden away, great pics as usual, love the low angles!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you all.it ertainly is a quaint little place


----------



## Mmps6 (Mar 9, 2017)

wow, what a lovely lovely building, awesome photo's aswell


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 10, 2017)

A nice quaint building, I take it that the crypt was empty and there was nobody inside (sorry for the pun no-body). Nice shots as per your usual.


----------



## degenerate (Mar 10, 2017)

Such a lovely looking place. Fantastic photos Mikey


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 11, 2017)

smiler;339790 they think the bodies were laid to rest with all their jewelry said:


> The crucial word is ALL - A study of old Wills from monied families reveals that many women requested that they be interred wearing a favourite piece of jewellery. It is also certain that back in those times the family of the deceased would not have desecrated the body by removing said items. One should also realise that this personal jewellery was not classed as outrageously valuable. In monied families of old; jewellery that was really valuable was more likely to be a family heirloom, that had been passed down and would continue to be passed down the female line from generation to generation. Thus valuables were not buried - unless the person being buried was the last female descendant of the family line - and I know of two interments where this was the case.


----------

